# Evaporust - how dark does yours go?



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been trying out some Evaporust as recommended by a few on the forum and have been impressed with the results. I have quite a few pieces of track that I don't think have been cleaned since the day they were manufactured. I have a container where I put 4 sections of track in for a 24 hour period and then swap out with new ones. Over the last couple of weeks, the Evaporust has became darker and darker. I thought I would post what it looks like presently just for a morning chuckle (there are actually four pieces of straight track in there presently if you can believe it):








At some point when the results deteriorate, I will be looking to dispose of this and was wondering what you guys do to get rid of this stuff. Do you take it to an oil recycling depot or something like that?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Evapo-Rust works great and it's biodegradable. When it turns black it's pretty well spent. I tried it on some track and it cleaned it well. But,(and ask me how I know), it also removes the bluing on the metal. You will have to paint the track or else it will rust again rather quickly. Rustoleum should work, then clean the tops of the rails.I also soaked a badly rusted 360 Santa Fe chassis complete with motors and reverser and after lubing and cleaning it ran great.I was impressed.Again, it removed the bluing from the frame so I will have to address that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bluing is a form of rust, so the chemical reaction by EvapoRust works the same on bluing as it does on rust. However, the stuff is great anyway.

FWIW, EvapoRust is biodegradable, so no problem disposing of it.

_*Evapo-Rust®* rust remover is safe on skin and all materials except rust! It's also biodegradable and earth-friendly. Water soluble and pH-neutral, Evapo-Rust® is non-toxic, non-corrosive, non-flammable, and contains no acids, bases, or solvents. Evapo-Rust® is simply the safest rust remover._


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Evapo-rust is great stuff. When it's spent, just dump it out on the grass, or pour it down the drain..And it does turn metal black. I put some sheet metal trucks in it, and they turned out with a mirror-like finish.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Flyernut, interesting about the sheet metal trucks. It left the track ties bare metal, and rusted within a month. I'll have to try that sometime. I know you can use a rag or a brush and let it soak and the clean it off.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Flyernut, interesting about the sheet metal trucks. It left the track ties bare metal, and rusted within a month. I'll have to try that sometime. I know you can use a rag or a brush and let it soak and the clean it off.


After the blueing came off and left the trucks with a bright, chrome-like finish, I was tempted to do a restore on a 302 in all silver paint, and spray some clear on the trucks to preserve that finish.


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

I have sprayed Boeshield T-9 on metal after using evapo-rust and have had very good results preventing the rusting from starting again. For long term the can states to leave it dry but if a light film is desired spray and wipe It has worked well for me both ways.

Ron


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Ron M. I'll remember about that. Guess I'll stick to green scrub pads and alcohol. I have some original black track from early post war but it's not too common, especially straight track. Looks good on rubber roadbed. Note: alcohol to wipe down track,not to drink.


----------

